# Gehäuse unter Spannung



## Leukos (27. November 2003)

Hi Leute Ihr müsst gewisse ausdrucksweisen von mir verzeihen da ich Programmierer bin und mich eigentlich nicht so viel mit Hardware beschäftige, außer wenn mal wieder ein Netzwerkseminar ansteht.

Also ich hab folgendes Problem:
Ich musste meinen Ersatzrechner, der normalerweise als Server für Notebook und erst PC dient, zu einer Bekannten von mir mitnehmen bei der ich für zwei Wochen wohne.

Nun hab ich das Gerät seit 3 Tagen laufen und bin gestern draufgekommen, dass die Rückseite des Rechners, die aus Metall besteht unter einer leichten Spannung steht.

Hier mal die erste Frage: "In wie fern kann das schädlich für meinen Rechner sein?"

Für mich gibt es nur folgende möglichkeiten:
1.) Vor kurzem hab ich mir für die am weitesten entfernte Festplatte ein 90 cm IDE Kabel angeschafft das mit einem Potential (oder) Erdungskabel an das gehäuse Montiert ist.

2.) Irgendetwas im Netzteil ist vielleicht durch den Transport kaputt gegangen oder war es vorher schon.

3.) Die Steckdosen meiner Bekannten weisen eine sehr schlechte Qualität auf.
(Zwischen Steckdose und PC ist jedoch ein Verteiler mit Netzfilter geschaltet)

Ich hoff einer von euch kann mir weiter helfen!

mfg

Leukos


----------



## Thomas Lindner (27. November 2003)

Ich würde den Rechner dringends von einem Fachman untersuchen lassen, das Gefahr für Hardware und evtl. auch Dich besteht!


----------



## Johannes Postler (27. November 2003)

Ich würde sagen, es liegt an deinem Erdungskabel. Die Festplatte erdet zum Gehäuse, wenn dieses aber nicht geerdet ist, baut sich eine Spannung auf.
Probier mal das Erdungskabel zum Gehäuse abzustecken, oder das Gehäuse zu erden. 
Ich glaube schon, dass Gefahr für die Hardware besteht. Für dich glaube ich nicht, da es sich ja nur um 12 Volt-Erdung handeln kann (wenn meine "Theorie" richitg ist).

cu tirolausserfern


----------



## Leukos (27. November 2003)

Wenn ich das Gehäuse Erde und dabei das IDE-Kabel nicht vom gehäuse nehme, kann da nicht ein Potentialausgleich entstehen und dadurch die Festplatte bzw. auch das Mainboard vernichten.

Kann es vielleicht auch ein Kaputtes Stromkabel zum Netzteil sein?



> Ich würde den Rechner dringends von einem Fachman untersuchen lassen, das Gefahr für Hardware und evtl. auch Dich besteht!



Das Gerät einen Fachman untersuchen lassen hat meiner Meinung nach keinen Sinn. Da ich bereits einige Freunde von mir Gefragt habe die in Top-Support unternehmen arbeiten und Fundierte kenntnisse mit sich bringen, jedoch auch keine lösung dazu haben. Das heisst wenn ich mir einen Fachman leiste der speziell genug für das ausgebildet ist dann kostet der wahrscheinlich soviel, dass ich mir gleich einen neuen Rechner kaufen kann (Support auf die Kiste hab ich nicht, da sie selber zusammengeschraubt ist und auserdem schon mehr als 2 Jahre alt).

mfg

Leukos


----------



## Erpel (27. November 2003)

Hab zwar nicht viel ahnung von Physik, aber kannste nicht das Kabel irgendwo anders erden(mir fiele da spontan n Heizkörper ein.). Wenn die Spannung dann weg ist ist dein Netzteil OK.


----------



## chibisuke (27. November 2003)

hmm... das kann viele ursachen haben.. versuch mal die spannung zu messen...

wenn es sich um kleine spannungen im bereich 12V oder 6V handelt, is es das erdungskabel von der platte.
obwohl diese erdungskabel eigendlich meist nur als zusätzliche abschirmung dienen.

Wenn du höhere spannungen hast, was an netzspannung rankommt, so solltest du auf jedenfall das stromversorgungskabel checken, und eventuell die steckdosen einer erdungsprüfung unterziehen.

Du kannst auch versuchen das gehäuse kurzzeitig mit einem kabel mit erde (einem wassleitungsrohr oder so) zu verbinden, 
achtung: es ist möglich das dabei ein eventuell vorhandener Fi oder gar die Sicherung auslöst, sollte das passieren ist Feuer am Dach! 
In dem fall solltest du das netzteil die steckdosen und das stromkabel ganz genau unter die lupe nehmen (lassen).


----------

